# Cách chọn sữa tắm gội cho bé



## thuypham (2/4/18)

​*Xuất xứ*
Bố mẹ nên chọn những sản phẩm sữa tắm gội có xuất xứ rõ ràng bố mẹ có thể tra mã vạch trên sản phẩm, thương hiệu có uy tín và nổi tiếng trên thị trường hiện nay như: Lactacyd, Pigeon, Bubchen, Bebe… Với xuất xứ từ những nước nổi tiếng Mỹ, Đức, Nhật… Bố mẹ không nên chọn những sản phẩm không ghi rõ hoặc ghi mờ nơi xuất xứ, mã vạch.

Bố mẹ nên dùng những sản phẩm xách tay, dược phẩm hoặc sữa tắm được tinh chế bởi những thành phần tự nhiên, rõ nguồn gốc.

*Thành phần, ghi chú*
Lựa chọn những sản phẩm ghi rõ thành phần, cách sử dụng sản phẩm, công dụng của sản phẩm. Bố mẹ nên lưu ý ghi chú của sản phẩm cụ thể và hạn sử dụng của sản phẩm.

*Chiết xuất*
Bố mẹ nên chọn những sản phẩm chứa nhiều tinh chất tự nhiên, vitamin giúp da sạch và có tác dụng làm mềm mịn làn da của bé.

*Da bé*
Đối với từng bé đều có làn da khác nhau và cũng có sản phẩm sữa tắm gội dành riêng cho từng loại da.
Da bé nhạy cảm với môi trường, ánh nắng mẹ có thể lựa chọn sản phẩm có chứa thành phần kem chống nắng cho bé. Nếu đối với da khô thì nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm chứa nhiều kem dưỡng ẩm cho da bé.

*Lưu ý khi lựa chọn và sử dụng sữa tắm gội cho bé*



​
Hầu như nhiều loại sữa tắm có chứa chất tiêu diệt vi khuẩn gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới làn da của bé. Chọn những loại sữa tắm có ít bọt bởi chất tạo bọt có thể gây viêm da.

Khi chọn sữa tắm mẹ nên lưu ý những thành phần của sản phẩm để lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da của bé và có những hợp chất nào gây hại cho da bé không.

Sản phẩm có chứng nhận an toàn với da bé, xuất xứ rõ ràng và có uy tín trên thị trường hiện nay. Khi chọn sản phẩm nên lưu ý sản phẩm không chứa Paraben: Chất Paraben là chất bảo quản có trong sữa tắm gội của bé.

Bố mẹ không nên chọn sữa tắm dựa vào mùi hương bởi mùi hương càng thơm và lạ sẽ càng dễ gây kích ứng đối với da của bé. Mẹ nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm có mùi thơm nhẹ hoặc không có mùi để dùng cho bé.

Bố mẹ nên nhớ, không được sử dụng sữa tắm và dầu gội của bố mẹ cho bé. Đối với lần đầu sử dụng sữa tắm gội dành cho bé bố mẹ nên chỉ lấy 1 lượng nhỏ để kiểm nghiệm trên da bé.

_Nguồn: muasamthongthai_​


----------



## Ruby Do (24/8/21)

Bố mẹ nên dùng những sản phẩm xách tay, dược phẩm hoặc sữa tắm được tinh chế bởi những thành phần tự nhiên, rõ nguồn gốc.


----------

